# What size prong collar?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

I see there is the measurement for the circumference but there are also measurements in millimeters. Are all prong collars the same thickness? what about the length of the teeth? How do you know which one to buy, I.E. a small one and then upgrading versus getting a standard one and removing links?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Buy the bigger one and take out some links if you're not sure.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just be sure to Get a Herm Springer!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Buy the small and add links. It's always better to go with the smaller. It's more effective and you will have more prongs around his neck to evenly distribute the correction. I used the small with a few extra links on my pit mastiff. And use this to ensure your fitting it properly.


http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Capone22 said:


> Buy the small and add links. It's always better to go with the smaller. It's more effective and you will have more prongs around his neck to evenly distribute the correction. I used the small with a few extra links on my pit mastiff. And use this to ensure your fitting it properly.
> 
> 
> Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar
> ...


Yep, get the small. Works much better, just keep adding links. Although I have to admit I got a medium black one for fun..they don't come in small.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The small is more effective but the links are easier to pop out (I have a small because of the stronger correction) -- Honestly for most dogs I think the medium is a better starting point and don't fool with the quick release JMO the HS collars are very easy latch without one. Easier to me than with that silly QR.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! Yep I saw leerburg's video thank you for that so I won't be using any quick release collar, will be using a backup collar connection and going with the Herm Sprenger. I wish they had black on Amazon.com but they only have the steel. It's kind of ridiculous 3 extra links cost more than another collar itself. Might as well buy two.


----------

